# Beef Gullet



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

I ordered these from greentripe.com

i love their tripe/trachea/gullet combination, so i figured i'd give their beef gullets a try.

i am a little put off by what looks like black soot on these.....should i be? or am i, as usual, overthinking again...?

keep in mind, these have been washed....they were blacker when i took them out of the freezer.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm not sure what it is, but I've noticed that stuff on some of the chicken backs I order from a meat wholesaler sometimes. I've still fed them to my dogs without incident.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ok...i'm going to feed it tonight...and we'll see if they're still breathing tomorrow LOL

most people who know me know i'm really picky about what i give these dogs...they eat better than i do....but i've never seen a beef gullet before...and previous to this i've not ever had a problem with greentripe.com.....so just checking...

thanks


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL I'm sure they'll be fine!

I wish greentripe.com was closer to me. I'd love to order some trachea and gullets and but the shipping would be killer


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> LOL I'm sure they'll be fine!
> 
> I wish greentripe.com was closer to me. I'd love to order some trachea and gullets and but the shipping would be killer


do you have a co op in your area?

or maybe you could organise one?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Yup, CT has one and I do use it. They usually offer whole trachea with the gullet attached but get such a small amount compared to the other items they offer that I always miss out on it! The woman who runs it told me she's going to email me when she gets more in, and I'm just going to buy as much as I can stuff in my freezer! LOL.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Yup, CT has one and I do use it. They usually offer whole trachea with the gullet attached but get such a small amount compared to the other items they offer that I always miss out on it! The woman who runs it told me she's going to email me when she gets more in, and I'm just going to buy as much as I can stuff in my freezer! LOL.


we get trachea and gullet separate....if we want it....i buy their tripe with trachea and gullet...and i split a case with someone, usually.

i just wanted to try these gullets....they might be too unwieldy for my guys...i see them struggling with them now...it's funny....


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Man, my dogs love those things! They seem to be a great workout for power chewers.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

magicre said:


> we get trachea and gullet separate....if we want it....i buy their tripe with trachea and gullet...and i split a case with someone, usually.


Someone like meeeeee!!!! :tongue:


----------

